# Critical skills outcome 7 days



## dafila (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey everybody,

I have submitted an application for critical skills last week friday and I just received a message that my outcome will be ready for collection in 1 working day..

Is that not really fast? Probably declined? All documents seemed fined though.

Regards,
Jan


----------



## fchirara (Sep 12, 2016)

What was the outcome?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Incredible! In the UK they quote a minimum of 32 working days via VFS


----------



## dafila (Sep 9, 2016)

fchirara said:


> What was the outcome?


It was declined!

I have now learned that they really scrutinize all your documents. I applied earlier this year for a different critical skills but it was declined due to an invalid reason, but I did not want to appeal because it takes too long. They now compared all the documents of this application to the previous application, and they found an error on my employment contract...


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

When I submitted my application i hadn't included a letter of undertaking to accept repatriation costs and agreeing to keep a valid passport. Fortunately the VFS agent picked up on this and I got a phone call the following day asking me to email them a scanned copy.


----------



## deno26 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi there,
I also just received a worrying message.

Handed in my CSV application based on engineering skill with all the supporting documents on 21/11/2016 in Cape Town and can apparently pick up my outcome tomorrow .. less than 10 working days turn around time. 

Will keep you guys posted if DHA has improved their turn around times or if such a short time actually means a rejection :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

It happens....I recently heard from a friend who submitted at the embassy in Paris and collected his successful outcome 4 days later.


----------



## deno26 (Jul 24, 2015)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> It happens....I recently heard from a friend who submitted at the embassy in Paris and collected his successful outcome 4 days later.


thanks for the positive words. I would certainly be happy about that 
Will definitely keep you posted


----------



## deno26 (Jul 24, 2015)

Just wanted to update everyone - I have received my critical skill visa for 1 year with subject to obtaining the registration at ECSA. 

I was very worried with the fast outcome but now I can only say that I am impressed by the fast processing time of home affairs. The visa was actually issued 2 days after submission at the head office. 

Good luck for everyone else!


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

It depends on place or may be nationality.
I am russian and was waiting my visa 11 weeks from Moscow embassy.
My husband is indian and his was ready within a week in Mauritius embassy.
This happened 2 years back


----------

